# DO WE NEED TO SUPPLEMENT WITH OMEGA 3,6,9



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

What are people opinion on. Do we need omega 3,6,9 or is just supplementing with omega 3 enough?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes you need to supplument with the whole lot, omega 3 is found in lots of food stuff already.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

bugger. I was hoping to save some money as im getting through 2 bottles of udos a month


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Two important things I think when it comes to EFA's - balance between omega 3's and omega 6's, and within the omega 3's themselves a good balance of EPA, DHA and ALA.

The best balance of omega 3 vs omega 6 is three parts omega 6 to one part omega 3. This is due to the need to balance the inflammatory effects of the omega 6's with the anti inflammatory effects of the omega 3's. Also, excessive omega 6 blocks omega 3 function by using the same enzymes more readily, and this kind of imbalance contributes significantly to so many forms of disease.

Omega 3's themselves should also be balanced between EPA, DHA and ALA. ALA is the most common omega 3, being the one found in nuts and seed oils, but although you can make small amounts of EPA and DHA from it, you cannot make a good enough supply of them to meet needs for optimum health. Too much ALA also inhibits the proper functioning of the omega 6 Arachidonic acid (ARA) which is vital for muscle growth.

The best balance between these three essential omega 3's is roughly one third each, although a little more EPA than DHA.

In terms of putting it all together, the overall balance between omega 3's and omega 6's is best achieved by making sure that this balance is achieved each time we eat... having balanced omega 3 and 6 throughout the day but with all your omega 3 in the morning and all your omega 6 at night for example, is not going to be as beneficial as having a proper balance at each meal.

For the above reason I can see the value of a balanced omega 3/6/9 supplement, although taking fish oils with high omega 6 foods will often be good enough. For proportions of omega 9's am not sure it's so important, so long as minimum requirement is met.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Omega 6 is found in most western diets as I understand, so I just take omega 3.


----------



## bigspin (Aug 18, 2009)

I use H&B- Maximum Strength Triple Omega 3-6-9 (1200mg)

3 Tablets with breakfast. (They recommend 3 tablets a day)


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

UDOS is expensive mate!! I normally just stick to holland & barrett if its on sale or cnp pro lipid/omegas. Can get it at a good price if you shop about.


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have only tried udos oil once and thats when i had it free for entering a BNBF show.

I need to look into these, may use H+B for this kind of stuff.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i just use myproteins liquid omega 3.

i dont understand the topic though. we dont NEED to supplement with these at all. only thing i supplement omega 3 for is health benefits


----------



## Lex_BBW (Aug 19, 2009)

Flaxseed/Linseed will supply you with Omega 3 and Omega 6 (1 teaspoon full) which is a cheap and cheerful.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Gumball said:


> UDOS is expensive mate!! I normally just stick to holland & barrett if its on sale or cnp pro lipid/omegas. Can get it at a good price if you shop about.


Your right mate. What sort of dose do you use on pro omega?

Do you use 3,6,9 or just omega 3?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

not at all really unless you are deficient...people just take stuff to be healthy,but in reality,if your not deficient in it,then you dont need more!!!!

but as bodybuilders,we are pushing our bodies to the limits...so when you start lacking,guess it will become prevalent...but if your getting your correct calories enough fruit n veg a day.fish and natural source healthy oils....then i reckon most folk will be A okay!!!

when at uni,learning nutrition...the prof's there said oily fish 3 times a week would serve you well...plus dietary absorption of oils from fatty fish etc are 7 times more than that of the absorption from orally ingested tablets and capsules!!!!

also that if your using healthy oils(not talking esters here either,helps though) for salads or cooking,should be good!!!

many forms of mono-saturated fatty acids and polyunsaturated fatty acids(PUFA'S),mono/poly are just regards to double bonds...in nuts,oily fish and available oils in supermarkets!!!!

by the way....there is a specific ratio that these work,but the ratio i'm slamming down is...of omega 6 to 3 of (dont quote me,i'm still reading me books) safe range of 1:1 up 4:1!!!

...α-linolenic acid (ALA), eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA), and docosahexaenoic acid (DHA)=18:3 or n-3) omega 3...

some dietary sourcesinclude: salmon, herring, mackerel, anchovies and sardines,also flaxseed(linseed oil),butternut,hempseed,walnuts,kiwi fruit and lingonberry amongst others...

linoleic acid=18:2(n-6) omega 6...

palmseed,soybean,rapeseed,sunflower oils(most veg oils),evening primrose oil(EPO),borage oil,flaxseed/linseed oil,hempseed oil,corn oil,cottonseed oil,safflower oil and pumpkin seeds,GLA to name a few

oleic acid=(18:1 or n−9), erucic acid (22:1 or n−9) omega 9...

oleic acid omega 9 is found in olive oil,and erucic acid found in rapeseed,wallflower seed,canole oil,sunflower seeds and mustard seed also from olives,Aavocados,almonds,peanuts,sesame street oil,pecans(not pelicans),pistachio nuts,cash ews,hazelnuts and macadamia nuts...

on addressing the question...yes we do need omega's and because i'm lazy and tired and been walking around heathow airport at 6am this morning sending me dad n son off to canada...i've taken a short cut liberty to your answer...scuse me for the non scientific literature below(i'll try and update it proper,soon)...

http://www.optimal-heart-health.com/omega_3.html

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/08/090831130751.htm

i'm only on 3 meals a day...and dont get fack all in these days....not enough time,grafting me nuts orff on the site...BB training gone down the pan...

soon as me shoulder gets better,i might try the oil ingestion thing to see if it makes a difference...heard someone say ingesting around 4 grams of fish oil caps a day when on heavy shutdown cyclescan sort you right out....and for injuries its sposed to be the dogs danglies....may be better utilised on cycle,but have no idea about injuries....ok,i've gone way off the subject again....i'm done,tired and orfffff to eat...bye!!!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Everyone needs a balanced efa intake. Use hemp oil.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i dont understand the topic though. we dont NEED to supplement with these at all. only thing i supplement omega 3 for is health benefits


No we don't 'need' them... we can survive without them in correct balance for sure, but not having a balanced ratio of omega fatty acids will mean you are never in full health and are always more susceptable to whole range of illnesses.

Populations that do consume a correct balance of omegas from food have far fewer incidences of heart disease, diabetes, cognitive degeneration in old age, allergy and reduced risk of many types of cancer. Average lifespan is also longer.

The ideal way to get the balance though is through diet alone, but for a bodybuilder that's very difficult to achieve without supp's due to number of calories and amount of high omega 6 foods consumed.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i think hemp oil might be the way forward as they sell it in the supermarket as good oil.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

i use virgin olive oil and pro omegas


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MXD said:


> Everyone needs a balanced efa intake. Use hemp oil.





Galtonator said:


> i think hemp oil might be the way forward as they sell it in the supermarket as good oil.


I love hemp oil - is well balanced, tastes nice and the 'good oil' is fairly inexpensive and easy to get. Good oil is cold pressed and packaged in a dark bottle too which limits oxidation. A great choice.

http://www.goodwebsite.co.uk/goodproducts.php


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

have you tried the light one? the normal one has quite a taste to it


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> have you tried the light one? the normal one has quite a taste to it


I haven't but probably will... nice? The original is quite 'nutty' in taste but I quite like it - I just neck it from the bottle!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

hopefully get some at the weekend mate so will report back. I have original one and its ok mixed with savoury food but i like to mix some in with my porridge and whey so will try the light one for that


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> hopefully get some at the weekend mate so will report back. I have original one and its ok mixed with savoury food but i like to mix some in with my porridge and whey so will try the light one for that


Galt, I also have the that Hemp Oil and always use it for my 3, 6, 9 source. Avocado Oil is also good with salads and the taste isn't so strong. I use Olivado branded as it's organic and cold pressed which can be had at Sainsbury. Tesco do their own one but as there's no mention of it being cold pressed I tend to avoid it.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

got the light version of the good oil and to be honest the taste is not that much different.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumbup1:



Galtonator said:


> What are people opinion on. Do we need omega 3,6,9 or is just supplementing with omega 3 enough?


 :thumb :i got a good deal in hollands and barrett there premium 3,6,9,in capsules was buy one get one half price, in all 240 capsules for around 20 squid:thumbup1:


----------

